# cleaning product for rear plastic bumper



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi I am after a back to black type product to restore my GREY plastic rear bumper section on a swift :wink: but in grey can you get any thing to restore them because off a few stain marks throw cleaning over the years.. :?

RAY
_____________________________________________________
Life from a window


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Ray I had the same problem with my Sundance 2004 and tried everything to restore them and somrone on here told me to use wet and dry paper then duraglit. It is lot of hard work but you finish up with smooth grey bumpers in stead of motled streeky grey ones. If you follow my profile for previous posts there is a picture of how they were and if you want i will photo them as they are now and put on here tomorrow.

Martyn


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

martynandlin said:


> Hi Ray I had the same problem with my Sundance 2004 and tried everything to restore them and somrone on here told me to use wet and dry paper then duraglit. It is lot of hard work but you finish up with smooth grey bumpers in stead of motled streeky grey ones. If you follow my profile for previous posts there is a picture of how they were and if you want i will photo them as they are now and put on here tomorrow.
> 
> Martyn


hi Martyn  thanks might give some idea  ill ask a valet man when he vists next time also :wink:

ta ray


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Back to Grey*

Hello there,

Why not buy some Bumper back to grey? Made by the same company as Back to Black! (SIMONIZ)

It was available in Halfords, otherwise you could try grey color polish also in Halfords.

Hope this helps

Trev


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

No no no no no... your all wrong!

All you need is Autoglym Bumper Care. You can get it from most motor shops inc halfords for about 6 quid. It looks like fairy liquid. You rub it on using a cloth and hey presto, your plastics come back to their original colour and look like new!!

You can thank me when you see what a fantastic job it does!


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi all I tried Autoglym and a few other products to restore my bumpers but they did not work after a few hours they were back to looking awful. There was a problem with swift bumpers and i tried to get them changed under the warranty but were told they were no long changing bumpers. ( I think they are mad because it is not good advertising). They have changed the design of the bumpers from last year and they now have smooth bumpers.

See pics below before and after (the black streeks on the after shot are because the van needs washing)

Thanks to "Rickwiggins" for the original idea Wet and Dry then Duralit and finish of with auto glym bumper care.

When the warmer weather comes i intend to remove them again and rub them down with 1200 grit paper but it is hard work.

Martyn


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I stand corrected... I didn't realise Swift bumpers were rubbish and needed something extra.

Good to see you used the bumper care to finish them off though. It is a good product on plastics, I use it on everything plastic on both cars and motorhomes.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ray,

Follow this link to see piccies of my Land Rover

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-21197-.html

I became very disappointed in the bumpers on this vehicle which where the worst plastic I had ever seen. So I had the black at the front colour keyed so I did not have to worry about it again.

I and the spray shop think it looks great.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 99677 (Jun 16, 2006)

Einszett Vinyl Gel is what you need....

Send me a pm I will send you a sample 

if you want a bit more information its here - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10123

HTH

Johnny


----------

